# Zimmie



## MixMatched (May 1, 2003)

What's the latest on Zimmerman? Did he make the roster or is he gone too?


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ I'd like to know the same thing!!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I dont think there's anything official yet. I havent heard anything. Patience .


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I hope he makes the team he is a solid point and is very good at pressuring the ball


----------



## MixMatched (May 1, 2003)

CONGRATS TO ZMAN! Just heard Zimmerman made the team!!!

Anybody know what his contract is?


----------

